

Detectify:a vulnerability scanner built with and for modern technologies - halflings
https://detectify.com/technology

======
technion
> Your password is stored encrypted in our system using the powerful bcrypt
> hashing function. That means that any leak of our user data will remain
> highly encrypted

It concerns me to see a security product conflating "hashing" with
"encrypting"

